# Craftsman 16 inch Scroll Saw Review



## jerrells

I do not have any experience with that saw. However for my first scrollsaw I purchased a simular one, Poter Cable. I kept that one for about a year and a half. It worked fine and I have no real problems. I did upgrade to a DeWalt for the type of work I try to do. Accept the tool for what it is and use it for everything you can find. The are great for cuts that other tools can not make. I now have an old General Machine (I think) on my bench top that my neighbor gave me. Works great for a quick cut off or just one or two cuts.

Happy Scrollin'


----------



## NormG

I bought one (Delta) in 2005, it is on the stand and still has the plastic wrap on it. I had a back injury right after I purchased it and never got around to using it for what I had made the purchase for I will get around to using it someday


----------



## DocSavage45

Just purchased this saw on sale.

Looked at Porter cable which I love their tools but I didn't like the table. This little saw has all the bells and whistles but there are short comings. The saw is cast Iron in the places where needed. the table finish is rough, but usable. It is cast iron as well. The heaviness of this little saw appears to reduce vibration.

I have recently rehabbed an old Delta 18 inch40-650 C arm saw. Had to wait months for the parts. Probably should have purchased the craftsman 6 months ago. I'd be farther along in my cutting skills. I've added a dead man switch for efficiency and I had a flex arm desk lamp that adds additional lighting.

I am also using it to compare with my rehabbed Delta and figure out my cutting skills. Now there's a problem I can't repair. LOL!


----------

